# CRS a-s grade available $4 each.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

UPDATE with new price...I need the tank.

I am selling off the last remaining CRS shrimps to make room for upgrading.

Price is $3 each. These are A-S grade. Minimum package is 5
Grab them now before they go on Kijiji/Pricenetwork etc.
I can meet up in Markham on Sunday. 
Miss/Oak area can be arranged.

I will throw in free plants to go with them.

These are adults/semi-adults and already breeding.

50 available.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

See new price on these CRS. I will be in Markham this Sunday.

These are nice shrimps, breeding now! Great for starters...some are even
Hinos, but most are Tiger Tooths. Well worth this price.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

you got any cholla cactus left that I can buy off you?

Thanks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

No sorry no cholla wood left all sold out.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

would these guys do ok in conditioned tap water, or do they have to have RO?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have them in RO only tap with Kordon Amquel+ water conditioner and they are doing just fine.

I will be out in Markham this Sunday and next Saturday.
I have lots of moss available too.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

May contact you for some next week if you've any left


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes please do. I will be out in Markham next Saturday to pick up some things.


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this sale still going? 
I'm looking for A grade shrimp, I like the distinct red and white bands, don't like too much white on them either. Do you have any left? I can pick up in Burlington- (work in burlington, live in Ancaster) I'd love to grab about $30 worth. I've been looking for shrimp that like tap water.

1 question though-- what temp do you keep the shrimp at ? (My tank is around 75') 
How do you keep the tank water it cool in the summer?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi I do have some left, not sure how many after I fill another order.
I keep them at 73-75F right now, tap water with conditioner is all I use
but they are in a tank with netlea soil, which helps keep PH lower than
7.6.

I can let you know what I have left later this week....probably Tuesday evening.


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

Any idea how much lower your ph sits at?

In any event, if you do have some left, let me know. Not sure what your schedule is but I get off work every day at 5pm in Burlington and could stop by to grab some on the way home. 
even just 3-5 will get me started. I do have at least one left (heater malfunction drove temp through the roof a month ago) so just a couple would be nice.



bettaforu said:


> Hi I do have some left, not sure how many after I fill another order.
> I keep them at 73-75F right now, tap water with conditioner is all I use
> but they are in a tank with netlea soil, which helps keep PH lower than
> 7.6.
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks to all who purchased these.....sold out for now!

Check back with me in a few weeks, I might have another order coming in
of C grades for those who like more red on their shrimps.


----------



## Playing God (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks so much Anna, all were great specimens of beauty. 9 out of 10 made it alive into the tank, one couldn't take the car ride. I can see 4 now just chillin' in plain sight, so I'm glad they're getting used to my fish so quickly.

My fish were nipping at them upon arrival, but everything seems settled down after 24 hours. I'll be keeping an eye out for any berried females dropping young as my fish would love a nice snack and I want to grow this population if possible.

Thanks again!!



bettaforu said:


> thanks to all who purchased these.....sold out for now!
> 
> Check back with me in a few weeks, I might have another order coming in
> of C grades for those who like more red on their shrimps.


----------

